# Searching for a match!



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey guys, I know I don't post much on here anymore, but I have something important to me to post. I recently found out my boss was diagnosed with a rare form of marrow cancer. They have tested all of his family and checked against the national database and there are no perfect matches. They are doing a bone marrow drive to try and get as many people swabbed as possible with the chance someone may be a match. Even if you are not a match there is a chance you could be for someone else that is in a life or death situation.

Farley is an avid outdoorsman and he has been like a father to me since moving to the Salt Lake valley. I am one of those rare people who love their job and big reason for that is because of Farley and how he runs the business, it is like a family. Anyways I just am begging and reaching out everywhere I can to try and get him a match. You can also go to http://www.marrow.org and order a kit for free that will be sent to your house is you don't want to go down to the marrow drive.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=148&sid=24649446

I know how many of you feel about KSL, but please look past your differences for this article.

Thanks,

Jeremy


----------

